
Early study suggests new opioid is non-addictive, works only where it hurts - Animats
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/03/tweaking-fentanyls-chemical-structure-may-create-safer-opioid/
======
Animats
This is encouraging. Even if this particular drug doesn't work well, the
concept of constructing pH-activated drugs that target inflamed tissue has
potential.

